# crimson tide pics



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

I snapped a few more shots tonite as the dominant male was displaying all over the tank to any fish that came close.

I saw that i had a plump female in there as did he and so im sure within the week i will probably have a crimson female holding or at the latest.... after the next water change i would think.

He is coloring up very nicely.. :x 









































a Nice female


----------



## tripng (Apr 6, 2010)

Those are some nice pics


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is a nice looking male.
It took a while to get my females to hold. I actually had a Male that had nice color but was not fertile. So I got a replacement and that did the trick. Here is a pic of my males.

First pic is the male who shot blanks









Second Pic is of the Locked and loaded Male..lol.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice pics as well. Do you have anymore pics of that 1st male?
Almost looks like the line on Cichlid news cover. Sweet looking itself.

I would like to get that "purple" to really show on my male. I am feeding some Dainichi pellets now to see if i can bring it out a little more. Been on it a few weeks now. He is a good 2" now.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish guys


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank You, Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry about the blurry pics. Not working with the greatest camera


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

yea. it can be tough to get that good clear one...especially w/o flash.


----------

